# How many Goats have those 2 problems



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

How many out of how many have the rear end whine and safe mode crap? Is this to be expected on the majority of them? God I don't want issues. I have had terrible trouble in the past with GM's lack of Customer Service. I sued them and won, don't think they like me. I had coverage on TV and news papers, they just paid me off to shut me up. Thought I would try the Goat since I have a 65 389 tri power.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

BLK GOAT said:


> How many out of how many have the rear end whine and safe mode crap? Is this to be expected on the majority of them? God I don't want issues. I have had terrible trouble in the past with GM's lack of Customer Service. I sued them and won, don't think they like me. I had coverage on TV and news papers, they just paid me off to shut me up. Thought I would try the Goat since I have a 65 389 tri power.



I don't have the rear end whine... I don't think anyways. Safe-mode has come on twice. Its at the shop right now just waiting for the new throttle position sensor. Wouldn't you know it, now that I am driving a stupid Grand Prix, I saw 2 other GTO's tonight(first two since April) - Torrid Red and a Barbados Blue ... will probably never see them again.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an '04, so the safe mode issue isn't a factor. :cool 

After 45,000 miles, I haven;'t had the rear whine problem, except when on a long drive with my kids in the back.

My only major problem has been a tranny disintegrating at 30,000 miles. Fixed afet some back and forth with dealer under warranty.

one minor annoyance is the sooty build-up on the back due to what I still maintain is a rich mixture. I've since learned to stop b1tching and live with it. :cheers


----------



## Old Goat / new GTO (Sep 26, 2005)

Bought my 04 GTO in Sept of 04 and after 3k the rear started singing like an opera star between 45 to 60 mph. Took to the dealer 3 times and finally last week they acknowldged the problem and said GM will be giving me an new rear. I had to get very agressive to get them to move. My final quote was "I did not pay $27K for a car that has a rear noise louder than the radio. 

Dealer called today to say new rear was in & ready for installation. See the general forum for a whole raft of folks who have the "singing rear" problem.

:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

just got mine from the dealer friday for saftey mode. new gas pedal sensor or something like that (7500 miles)


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope mine isn't gonna have issues either. But my theory is that when people on here ask, "Who has the rear end whine" only people who HAVE the whine are going to complain. And if the fix is to just put a new rear in it, wouldn't the chances be equal that the new rear has a problem too? If that is the case, then the occurance of the problem should be pretty low for it to work.


----------



## impulsive05 (Sep 23, 2005)

was having the whining rear problem too, but it didn't surface on mine till about 4,000 miles...never had it looked at cause my 05 Yellowjacket got flooded in Mississippi before I had a chance to...other than being annoying, it didn't seem to affect anything else...


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

What is safety mode? What happens to the car?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

I just sold back(dealer re-purchase) my 05 a4 gto due to the pedal sensor causing "Safety Mode"

What is Safety Mode?

I like to think of it as GM's version of 1984. Corporate/Government control over the way you live your life/drive your car.

It forces you to drive it below 2600rpms, if you try to manual shift it, the computer still cuts power. You can't brake stand, once the brake is engaged you disengage the gas. 

O and it beeps about five more times than normal once you turn on the car. These beeps eventually will make any sane man go insane.

Im still thinking of getting another gto, I told the dealer even with all my problems Ive had, I will buy another one, and when that one starts to have the "Safety Mode" problems the only thing I will buy afterwards will be ammo. :cool


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have not had either, I now have 10,400 on her.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> I just sold back(dealer re-purchase) my 05 a4 gto due to the pedal sensor causing "Safety Mode"
> 
> What is Safety Mode?
> 
> ...



That sucks dude...sorry to hear it. Are you still going to go to that GTO thing at Dublin Pontiac and GMC on October 2nd?


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

God I hope I never have this issue with my brand new 05


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Had a whine from passenger area; was the wife :rofl: 

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> That sucks dude...sorry to hear it. Are you still going to go to that GTO thing at Dublin Pontiac and GMC on October 2nd?



Id love to if I could get a ride out there. I've had my license suspended since sept 7th, so I won't be able to drive for 6 months or until Im able to make it to Pleasanton's Courthouse to attest this "stuff"

I received my second, over 100 aka, excessive speeding violation a little over a month ago, or 2 years and 11 months after I received my first(in my 98 gtp) 

If I would of gotten it a month later, Id probably already be back in a gto.


If I don't make it this time Ill be looking to meet sometime after March 06 :lol:


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope I get this problem b/c with the way I am with dealerships I could get a new 05 or maybe 06 if I get really pushy


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

slight whine under decceleration but doesnt bother me any and it has 6000miles already

radio buttons on steering wheel are flaky and down volume button stopped working

little door on back of center console is stuck open.

Waiting for something else to break before I take it to the dealer.. I hate dealers,,hate their service departments even more.

Thats been my stuff so far..


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

mine also came with the whine from the passanger seat and sings like a tornado siren at 50 goes in tomorrow for new rear.


----------

